# Trip to the USA  W/Qview  now  with more pix



## africanmeat (Nov 8, 2011)

It was a great business trip to LA and Vegas 

I could not ask for more.

It started in LA me and friend driving to Vegas via a place called long pine in the Sierra Nevada mountain,

The Death Valley national park and Indian springs.

Vegas were hard work all day working at the show from 09:00 till 17:00 but it was interesting.

In the evenings we went to few nice places to eat (very important) thanks to Smoking Vegas for given me this secret place (no name it is a secret) I had great ribs and a great local beer it was yummy. From diner drive in and dives show a place with the best Stromboli ever at the four kegs .and some other goodies. (Prime rib at the bally hotel, crawfish at hot n juicy)

On my drive back to LA a head an amazing meeting with Gary (scarbelly) he drove in the rain for two hours to meet me. We had a long chat at a nice restaurant the knowledge those Gary posses O Boy O Boy amazing   it was so great meeting and befriending   him .I we will see him again one day.

All in all it is a great country you guys got.

Please God I will be there next year with my wife.

The way to Vegas


























At the show



















And this







Me wining an I Pad







I got more pix from the show of cars and bikes if you want.

Thanks for looking


----------



## roller (Nov 8, 2011)

Bet you had a great time. I would like to see some pics of some Bikes if you have some...I used to make that same trip alot when I lived in La...Glad you had a safe trip..


----------



## boykjo (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks like you had a Great time in the states Ahron..............I was google-ing cape town south africa and it sure looks beautiful there also..........

Congrats on the I pad................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Ahron 

Great pics. Man what a great time it was getting to meet you and spend some quality time with you. Looking forward to next year. Don't forget to send me the links we talked about 

Thanks my friend


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2011)

Glad you had such a wonderful trip Ahron!

The photo's are awesome!

Hope your next convention is in Orlando!


----------



## alelover (Nov 8, 2011)

That is my kind of show. Great pix Ahron.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Great pics!!  I like the tool box BBQ!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Ahron... I thought you said you WORKED...Looks like a Great time from here...JJ


----------



## jak757 (Nov 8, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed the trip Ahron.  Looks and sounds like you had a great time.  Good food, a good friend, plus winning an iPad!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2011)

What a trip !!!!

Thanks for including us!!!!

Awesome pics!!!

Glad you made it home, safe & sound !!!

Bear


----------



## venture (Nov 8, 2011)

Glad to hear you had a good time.

I would like to see ALL your pics!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## big twig (Nov 8, 2011)

Great pics! Glad you had a good time and very cool you got to meet up with Scarbelly while you we in the states. Also cool you won an ipad at the show, would love to see more pictures too if you want to share them with us.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 8, 2011)

Ahron, great pics... Any pics you display would be appreciated... Thanks for the tour... I do like that BBQ set up... pretty unique...  Dave


----------



## tiki guy (Nov 8, 2011)

*  Nice Pix and looks like ya had a great trip , ( ya should a tried to trade yer i pad for that amazin grill ! ) *


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutely---The more pics the better!!!!

And then after we saw all of your trip pics----I'd like to see some from South Africa!!!

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes,Ahron. We treasure our way of life and we do hope you may join us as a full timer and your cheldrenget Citizenship
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Yes, jovial and probably smiling continuously.Just as would have imagined.

Greetings to you, Ahron, and may prosper.

Stan    aka    Oldschool


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks guys for the good words here are some more pix

















































From the program chasing after tornado's


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2011)

Great photo's Ahron!

I think Bear could have used that snow plow a few days ago!


----------



## michael ark (Nov 9, 2011)

Glad you had a action packed visit.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 9, 2011)

Man Ahron, those are some fantastic photo's.

I am glad you had a good time in the US.

Also great catch on the Ipad2 lol.

Mike


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like you had fun.  Glad you enjoyed your trip


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Great photo's Ahron!
> 
> I think Bear could have used that snow plow a few days ago!


Those pics are awesome Ahron, but I like the tires on the plow truck best !!!

That sucker would do the job great !!!

I gotta send that pic to my Son, right now!!!

Bear


----------



## alelover (Nov 9, 2011)

Dude. I love that purple Caddy. That is bad ass!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Now that was a cool show and you won an I-pad too.


----------



## tiki guy (Nov 9, 2011)

*Cool PIX !  *


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 14, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Great photo's Ahron!
> 
> I think Bear could have used that snow plow a few days ago!




  Yes it looks like




michael ark said:


> Glad you had a action packed visit.




  Thanks it was a great time




ptcruiserguy said:


> Man Ahron, those are some fantastic photo's.
> 
> I am glad you had a good time in the US.
> 
> ...




  Thanks i was Lucky


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 14, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> Looks like you had fun.  Glad you enjoyed your trip




  Thanks till next time




Bearcarver said:


> Those pics are awesome Ahron, but I like the tires on the plow truck best !!!
> 
> That sucker would do the job great !!!
> 
> ...




  Thanks it will be interesting




alelover said:


> Dude. I love that purple Caddy. That is bad ass!




  Great colors on this caddy and it flips




mballi3011 said:


> Now that was a cool show and you won an I-pad too.


   Thanks it was a great show




Tiki Guy said:


> *Cool PIX !  *


  Thanks


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 14, 2011)

No pics of the Jeeps at SEMA? Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## venture (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks again for the great pics!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like a great time, thanks for the pics


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 18, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> No pics of the Jeeps at SEMA? Looks like you had a great time.




did no see any good ones




Venture said:


> Thanks again for the great pics!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.




 Thanks




raptor700 said:


> Looks like a great time, thanks for the pics


Yes it was thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2011)

I love this thread!!!

Bear


----------



## frosty (Nov 18, 2011)

Ahron,  what wonderful photos of your trip!  You certainly have many passions, and enjoy them all.  So glad you had a memorable trip.


----------



## confederateknowhow (Nov 18, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> No pics of the Jeeps at SEMA? Looks like you had a great time.


There were a lot of nice Jeep's there from some of the pics that Vendor's and other people have posted on facebook.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 18, 2011)

ConfederateKnowHow said:


> There were a lot of nice Jeep's there from some of the pics that Vendor's and other people have posted on facebook.




The 4 door JK Brute conversion from AEV caught my eye immediately.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 18, 2011)

looks like you had a great trip.....glad you had a chance to meet with a couple of SMF members.


----------

